# Hdrol with Methyl-1,4 ADD?



## Mags (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys.

Hope you've all had an awesome xmas. 

I'm gonna be running an hdrol cycle starting mid january. I'm going to be running 100mg ED for 8 weeks. I have all the support supps needed during the cycle, as well as a decent PCT.

I am now wondering if it's worth stacking Methyl-1,4 ADD with the Hdrol. I've been reading up on Methyl-1,4 ADD and it seems effective when stacked with another compound more so than if just taken on its own. 

I know running two methylated substances isn't the healthiest of options (so I probably wouldn't run the Methyl-1,4 ADD for the whole 8 weeks like the Hdrol), but would I get significant gains by stacking these two together or would it be overkill? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mags (Dec 29, 2008)

After further reading, it seems this stuff was unfortunately duff. CEL are supposedly stopping selling this product. Still would've been good to see if it was any good.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a crap shoot, really. Do you have HCG to run during the cycle. H-drol is great when you have some test in your system.


----------



## Mags (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't included any HCG in this cycle/PCT. I've always intended to run the Hdrol by itself as I thought that'd be good enough. However, lately I was considering whether it'd be a good idea to add something to 'boost' it a such. How would HCG help? I understand it's used to raise natural test levels as part of a PCT or to hold off complete shutdown when on cycle - does the H-drol somehow thrive off raised natural test/exogenous test?  If I can't get hold of any HCG, what would be a good substitute (if there is one)? 

Thanks.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 29, 2008)

There is no substitue for HCG. Using it on cycle would allow your body to continue producing normal amounts of testosterone, which translates to improved performance and more gains.


----------



## bigdaddyguch (Dec 29, 2008)

*Bad m14add again?*

MAGS, are you saying you heard cel have another bunk batch or are you talking about the one from last year?????????


----------



## bigdaddyguch (Dec 29, 2008)

*M14add batch*

OK I was just on another sites forum and a CEL rep stated that all m14add being sold now is pure. Im actually getting ready to get some and I too was duped last year but CEL was cool and took my bottles back and replaced with the product of my choice. That the sign of a top notch company. So if they say this is a good batch (tested by PA's company) then its good Bro.


----------



## Mags (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it was the first batch I was referring to. Apparently, the white bottled stuff was duff and the blue bottled stuff was fine. However, I think on later testing, both resulted in being ineffective and just DHEA. I'm unsure as to the standard of their current M1,4ADD. I was looking into using it with Hdrol, but I also read that you'd need to neck 90mg of the stuff (three 30mg tabs a day which is only 20 days supply from one bottle) just to get 13mg of Dbol. And then the conversion's not supposed to be all that, hence why many reccomended a transdermal version. I'm sure it'll provide some gains, but it seems quite expensive for what you end up getting. Also, in hindsight, if it brings a fraction of the side effects Dbol does, then that's gonna affect my hair. That I don't want, hence why I chose Hdrol in the first place. Also, for me, running two methyls is probably not the best for my liver. Good luck with it, though, bro - hope it works out for you. Keep us up to date with how you get on.


----------

